# New Savage Rifle, Need opinion on BiPod and Possible Scope



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

I recently won a new Savage Arms Centerfire 110Gxp3 Combo at a shooting tournament, I want to know if any one has any good ideas of a decent (not too expensive) BiPod that will fit the rifle; also a possible advanced scope if any one reading this may have used on the gun itself and their opinion on the rifle/scope combo. Any comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

If money is an isue you could make a pair of shooting sticks for about $5. Go to www.varmital.com, maybe it is varmitals, not sure. It will be called a bi-fur-pod. On mine I used condoit. It is easy to camoflauge. When they are folded out you can put a third "stick" that is smaller than the others and put it on the side and it will swing forward. Then you have a tripod. That is what I did and it is very stable. You can easily cut it to custom fit the hieght.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

The rifle is fine, the scope that comes on it is another story. IIRC they come with a Simmons scope and it is the cheapest one they make. The first thing I'd do is get rid of the scope.

To make recommendations one should really know what you are planning for the rifle. What caliber? What is your normal distance that you shoot most often, then shortest and longest range.

For a good lower priced scope I am sold on the Nikon Buckmasters, they will run between $200-$300 depending on the magnification and other features. Personally I like the 4.5x14x40 side focus with a mildot reticle.

Bipod? Hands down it would be the Harris swivel model. 9" to 13" if you will shoot mostly prone, 11" to 25" if most of your shooting is done sitting on the ground.

huntin1


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Harris bipod is ok..I have one short one for the bench
You can get a Rocksport bipod almost identical for $20 cheaper..length is up to you. I have the longer one for the field
Even though the Simmons is a cheapy try it out first to see if the gun is accurate. most Savages are...if it performs up to par.. like a keeper..then move up to better quality power optics; not necessary big expensive brand name and see if that combo and you are going to work out to tighter groups...and suit your hunting conditions..you can get something compatible for $200; I get by with Tasco or Bushnell and somehow can't justify putting on a scope that costs more than the gun unless It is more than a keeper-potential tack driver.
My dream choice would be a scope say 4-12x40mm lightweight with a short length and a scope that will give me proper eye relief adjustments ..low mounts and most important of all can have the 1/8 of minute mildot precision fogproof and shockproof ..multicoated for under $300...just wishing


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

mach said:


> Harris bipod is ok..I have one short one for the bench
> You can get a Rocksport bipod almost identical for $20 cheaper..length is up to you. I have the longer one for the field
> Even though the Simmons is a cheapy try it out first to see if the gun is accurate. most Savages are...if it performs up to par.. like a keeper..then move up to better quality power optics; not necessary big expensive brand name and see if that combo and you are going to work out to tighter groups...and suit your hunting conditions..you can get something compatible for $200; I get by with Tasco or Bushnell and somehow can't justify putting on a scope that costs more than the gun unless It is more than a keeper-potential tack driver.
> My dream choice would be a scope say 4-12x40mm lightweight with a short length and a scope that will give me proper eye relief adjustments ..low mounts and most important of all can have the 1/8 of minute mildot precision fogproof and shockproof ..multicoated for under $300...just wishing


The problem with sticking with a cheap scope and waiting to see if the rifle will perform is that very often what people think are accuracy problems with the rifle turn out to be scope related, put a decent scope on it and the rifle will out shoot many of the people shooting it.

The most important thing that I've learned in 30+ years of shooting and hunting is to not scrimp on optics.

Rocksport bipods may look identical, that's as far as it goes.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You will have three Rocksports in the trash while your Harris is still working.

Your hunting style and the rifle caliber will dictate the scope type you want to purchase, not the rifle make or model. Hunt1 covered the bases well in his post. Someone hunting deer with a 45/70 in the dense woodlands of Pennsylvania will not want the same scope as a predator hunter with a 22-250 in Montana.

What is the caliber, what is the game you will hunt, what habitat will you be hunting in, and what hunting ranges are you considering?


----------



## Aim_Shoot_Kill (Jun 12, 2007)

It's a 270 win, and I will be hunting open/partial wooded areas for deer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well you have open areas and a flat shooting rifle. It sounds like you also have some woodlands. You need enough power for longer shots, but you don't want your lower end to be to high to pick up animals quickly that are close. My thoughts are: a 3X9 would do it, but the upper end is a little low. A 6X24 is a nice scope, but picking up a running deer in woods at 25 yards isn't good on 6X. I have a lot of 4.5 to 14 scopes and I like the 4X16 range perhaps best. This range is low enough to pick up close animals, and I have killed deer a long way out there with 14.5 power. 
The higher powers will have adjustable parallax. Try find one with the side focus if you think you will ever be shooting from the prone position. Side focus is much nicer in all positions, but it helps a lot in prone position. I have three ---???maybe four Buckmasters at 4.5X15 with side parallax. They can be had for under $300. All of them have mildots. Another good scope in that Range is Sightron. 
If you want a good 3X9 Sightron with mildot shoot hunt1 a PM. I think he got a new one, then seen a scope he liked better and purchased it. His Sightron is only a couple weeks old and still in the box. I think he would take $125, but don't quote me.


----------

